# Lots of people here, Chat?



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im in


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

have to school me i'm a dummie


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

go there...
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1


----------

